# 225/40ZR18 Continental ExtremeContact DWS Tires - what PSI are you running?



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Got a set of these for my MKVI Golf TDI on 18 inch Sparco Pista rims. Going to mount the set this week and wanted to know what PSI you all recommend to run on these tires? 

Max PSI is 51 according to Continental. Would 38 be too low? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I run 36-38psi in all of my tires.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Yeah that is about right. I run 38psi on the stock 17 inch Continental POS tires that come on the Golf. 

Given the stock tires max inflation is 41 and the DWS tires are 51 I thought the inflation might be higher than 38.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

quailallstar said:


> Given the stock tires max inflation is 41 and the DWS tires are 51 I thought the inflation might be higher than 38.


The "Max" PSI number molded onto the side of a tire has no relationship what-so-ever to the pressure you should be running in your tires; simply follow the vehicle manufacturer's recommendation and maybe add a few pounds.


----------



## BlakeH00 (Sep 12, 2010)

38 in the front, 40 in the rear.


----------



## V70RinGR (Aug 1, 2011)

*From the Conti website*

I just looked up these tires for my recently purchased 2002 TT. Using the "Tire Selector Page" on the Continental website, the recommended pressure for my car with tire size 225/40 18 is 40/36psi F/R. That is where I plan on starting and will adjust from there.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

V70RinGR said:


> I just looked up these tires for my recently purchased 2002 TT. Using the "Tire Selector Page" on the Continental website, the recommended pressure for my car with tire size 225/40 18 is 40/36psi F/R. That is where I plan on starting and will adjust from there.


Thank you so much for this! I had never seen this on their website. Looked up my car with the tires and they recommend 38 front and 38 rear.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

damipenny said:


> Phileas Fogg timberland mens boots rightly suspected that his departure from London would create a lively sensation at the West End. The news of the bet spread through the Reform Club, and afforded an exciting topic of conversation to Timberland Women's 14-Inch Premium Boot its members. From the Club it soon got into the papers throughout England. The boasted `tour of the world' was talked about, disputed, argued with as much warmth as if the subject were another black timberland roll top Alabama claim. Some took sides with Phileas Fogg, but the large majority shook their heads and declared against him; it was absurd, impossible, they declared, that the tour of the world could Timberland Men's Euro Sprint Boots be made, except theoretically and on paper, in this minimum of time, and with the existing means of travelling. The Times, Standard, Morning Post, and Daily New, and twenty other highly respectable newspapers timberland 6 inch boots scouted Mr Fogg's project as madness; the Daily Telegraph alone hesitatingly supported him. People in general thought black timberland 6 inch him a lunatic, and blamed his Reform Club friends for having accepted a wager which betrayed the mental aberration of its proposer. Articles no less passionate than logical appeared on the question, for geography is Women Timberland 14 Inch Wheat one of the pet subjects of the English; and the columns devoted to Phileas Fogg's venture were eagerly devoured by all classes of readers. At first some rash individuals, principally of Pink womens timberland boots the gentler sex, espoused his cause, which became still more popular when the Illustrated London News came out with his portrait, copied from a photograph in the Reform Club. A few readers of the Daily timberland roll top boot Telegraph even dared to say, `Why not, after all? Stranger things have come to pass.At last a long article appeared, on the 7th of October, in the bulletin of the Royal Geographical timberland boots on sale Society, which treated the question from every point of view, and demonstrated the utter folly of the enterprise. Everything, it said, was against the travellers, every obstacle imposed alike by man Men's Timberland Splitrock Boots and by nature. A miraculous agreement of the times of departure and arrival, which was impossible, was absolutely necessary to his success. Dami


Reported as SPAM.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

Hey quail,

How about a "short term review"?

I just picked up a set of the same tire in the same size and I am extremely pleased with them.

I went from the OEM 205/55-16 Hankook Optimo that came on my car to the 225/40-18 ExtremeContact DWS you have.

Immediately I noticed they are WAY quieter, handle better (of course a wider, lower profile performance tire will out handle a narrower, taller profile all season touring tire), but surprisingly they ride nicer. The same cracks in the roadway that were noticeable with the Hankooks aren't as noticeable with the Conti's. It kinda surprised me.

Did you switch froma smaller size tire like i did? How are you doing on fuel economy? The Conti's are claimed to use a "Lower Rolling Resistance" formula (yet are not a certified LRR tire). I have only taken one trip on them so far so I can't compare just yet.

By the way, to answer your question, I run mine at 42 as I did wi the Hankooks.


----------

